# is my horse too fat? :P looooads of pics, plz look!



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

i've been showing her all year, in dressage, XC, showing classes, working hunter etc... just a bit of everythin really. 
Since we're coming into winter, i think i may have let her put a bit too much weight on, since i know she'll lose a bit over winter. is the weight she is here too fat for showing classes, as i thought she was a bit too plump, but i got more positive comments from the judges at this weight than when she was a bit more streamlined... what do you think? should i aim for this weight next year too, or is this just the judges liking a fat little horsey?  
thanks x
oh, and excuse my position in some of these pics, theyre not the best "/
if you have any genuine advise that deosnt include looking up (i've sorted that) and releasing (and that lol, these arent that recent) then please tell me 
Becky Campbell's Photos | Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3533285&l=c04778fccd&id=721641453

Becky Campbell's Photos | Facebook

Login | Facebook

Becky Campbell's Photos | Facebook

Becky Campbell's Photos | Facebook

Becky Campbell's Photos | Facebook

Becky Campbell's Photos | Facebook


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

not really. there is a diff. btwn fat and muscle. if you work her alot chances are its muscle.


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

dont be shy lol, call her obese if ya want 
how cute is she though? X)


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

yer actually, she does work pretty hard, ive just got some snide comments from certain people on my yard :/
i didnt think she was really fat but....
it bothered me a bit


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

she doesn't look fat at all. especially in that last picture. Judges know what they are talking about so I would just let the comments made by the people in your yard go in one ear and out the other =) She is super cute by the way.


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks so much, that really is a weight off my mind, if you'll pardon the pun 
i thought that it was just love blinding me to be honest!
some people annoy me though as im never anythin but nice about their horses, and they cant even keep their nasty thoughts to themselves!
but yer, rant over! i love that horse sooo much, she's fab <3 
haha, thank youu x


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Its hard to tell really in these pictures since shes moving however I wouldn't call her fat at all. Its quite refreshing to see up to weight horses in this day & age!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just curious. What did you do to get weight on her? She looks great by the way. As long as you can still feel the ribs, she's okay.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

she is a little bit chunky but she looks o.k. as long as she is doing good in the competitions and it doesnt overly exert her everytime she does one then i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

well, she's naturally a good doer anyway, but i put her on Alfa a oil, normal cooling mix and sugar beet, with adlib haylage. thanks by the way XD
x x


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

She seems a little fat. Not to much but if you jsut work her a bit harder and work on getting more muscle she should be good.


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

well, i did say that it was coming into winter, and so she would obviously lose some weight so i'd rather go into winter slightly large than battle to put weight on all winter. don't think i could work her harder without making her sour to her work. she loves what she does, and works hard but i dont want to over do it with her. i'll try to post some more pics a bit further into winter once she's a bit more toned. thanks x


----------

